# ++ سامحنى ياربى ++



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

جرحت قلبك تانى ++ ++ بعناد قلبى الانانى
ونسيت افرح قلبك ++ ++ ذكر الشر ملانى


بجهلى قسيت عليك++ ++ دقيت مسامير فى ايديك
وبحربه طعنت جنبك ++ ++صرت لصالبك شريك 
+ نسيت ايام زمان ++ ++غطيتنى بالحنان 
واديت لنفسى فرحه ++ ++شالت منى الاحزان 
+خطاياى يارب كثيره++ ++خلت نفسى مريره 
توبنى انت وغيرنى ++ ++حرر روحى الاسيره 
+باخدم ذاتى وبارضيها++ ++بشهوات عايشه فيها 
انقذ نفسى وبخيها ++ ++نعمة وبركات اديها​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

+++++++++++​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

جميل اوي يا كوكو

تسلم ايدك


----------



## rana1981 (10 مارس 2011)

*صلاة جميلة جدا كوكو​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 مارس 2011)

نعم سامحنى ياربى


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل اوي يا كوكو
> 
> تسلم ايدك


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا روزى_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا كوكو​*


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا رنا _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> نعم سامحنى ياربى


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## كوك (23 مارس 2011)

_فى منتهى الجمال يا كوكو_

_شكرا ليك يا باشا_
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2011)

*
شكرا جدا
راااائع جداا
الرب يباركك


*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _فى منتهى الجمال يا كوكو_​
> 
> _شكرا ليك يا باشا_​


 
 _ميرررررسى على مرورك يا كيرو_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا*
> *راااائع جداا*
> *الرب يباركك*​


 
 _ميرررررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------

